# Sweep The Leg Johnny



## Neal (Feb 15, 2007)

Crazy cool music video with original cast from Karate Kid. 7.44 minutes long and worth it.


----------



## Neal (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry, after posting I saw someone else posted this.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 31, 2007)

I just finally saw this, even though everyone else on the whole planet has seen it except me.  
I read that it reunites the entire male cast of the Karate Kid movie.
It's kind of cool hearing a song/story from the other point of view.

AoG


----------

